# Coral Calcium



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Has anyone tried Coral Calcium for their fm?I've heard through friends that this supplement has done wonderful things for people with fm.I'm not sure if I can obtain it in Canada, but I know that you can get it in the U.S.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have never tried it myself, but I have heard of others taking it. Sorry, I don't know much about it either!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bump


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I tried it, but it hurt my stomach so I stopped taking it. Hubby was the one who really wanted it because of the claims on an informertial (sp?). I believe my son actually ended up finishing the bottle. He has a knee problem. He didn't mention any improvement from it. It is difficult to pinpoint anything that makes a difference in this condition the way it waxes and wanes. I wonder if the people who thought they saw an improvement are still taking it, and whether they still consider it life-altering.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Coral calcium.FYIWellness guide to supplements http://www.berkeleywellness.com/html/ds/dsCoralCalcium.php


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Weener.







How are you, my friend.







I read an article in our Sunday paper a few months ago about Coral Calcium. It said the claims of it being better than other calcium are false. It also stated that most, if not all, the manufacturers of Coral Calcium cannot attest to it's purity. And, it's so much more costly than other forms of calcium.I say, stick with a brand of calcium carbonate that has been known to work and is manufacturered with high standards.I am using a powdered form of Calcium Carbonate by Market America. The neat thing about this one is that it is an Isotonic. Which means more of it is absorbed into your body than the pill form. I believe it's something like 85% is absorbed over around 45% of the pill form. It's a little more expensive, but with the esophageal spasms I have, anything in liquid form goes down better (you mix one little capful with 2 oz. of water twice a day, which provides 1500 mg. of calcium).I've also used the Viactiv Calcium chews. They seem to give me more gas, but my Doc said the chews were a good source of calcium also. He also said I could buy the GNC brand probably cheaper than the Viactiv. I'll have to check that out some more. I know Sam's Club sells Viactiv.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Hope everyone made it through the holidays without too much stress.Thank you for your replies to this post.Moulage, that's all you needed was added problems besides the fm. I have a sensitive tummy especially with iron, ASA and spicy foods so I definitely do not want anything else.Eric, thanks for posting the article on the Coral Calcium. I'm unsure about the supplements that claim to cure everything under the sun.Feisty, thanks for the info. I think I will try your suggestions first. Definitely sounds cheaper. I went to the health food store last week and discovered that they carried it at $l6.00 bottle for 60 caps. I'm not sure if that's a good price since I haven't done comparison shopping. Do you have any tummy problems taking the Calcium Carbonate?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener,You may get more gas and/or constipation problems with taking Calcium. If you have problems with "C", you may want to take some extra Magnesium along with the Calcium. I have to be very careful. I am suppose to take a minimum of 1800 mg. of Calcium per day due to continous degeneration of the spine (Osteopenia, which is the precursor before full-fledged osteoporosis). I'm only 2 little points away from full-fledged osteoporosis. Ugh! To combat the "C", I take six capsules of Metamucil every day with 10 oz. of water. I make sure I drink 80 oz. of water every day. I also get extra fiber from a Balance bar or a protein shake that has 4 to 5 grms. of fiber in it. I add 1 heaping tablespoon of ground, fortified flax seed to the drink. And.....I take anywhere from 2 to 4 docusate sodium stool softeners everyday, also. If I don't---I'm in trouble. LOL.Remember, Calcium in any form can be constipating for those of us who suffer from it on an almost daily basis. Some Calcium formulas contain Magnesium along with it.As far as an upset stomach from taking Calcium, I have never experienced that.You may also want to try drinking some Aloe Vera juice every morning. It now comes in flavored (Cranberry and Wild Berry, etc.). I just bought some at the GNC store yesterday and the Cranberry tastes okay. The one I bought is 85.5% pure Aloe Vera. Some are as pure as 99.9%. Aloe juice helps loosen things up for me and it is suppose to help flush some of the toxins from the colon. I drink 4 oz. per day.Hope this helps.


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

One of the problems that causes pain with us is that our muscles do not release calcium normally.I found this out after I had just purchased a women's sup w/ calcium and had just ordered coral calcium through the mail. I have recently read somewhere we are better off with calcium derived from plant sources. After taking the sup for a couple days I felt like I was hit by a truck! Then I came across the other info and figured out that what I thought I was doing good for myself only caused me more pain.Good luck!DianeGood luck


----------

